# imdb.com webpage not displaying



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey,

Every web page on my computer is loading just fine, the my most visited website imdb.com isn't. The style sheet won't load and the page becomes completely unusable. I don't have this problem with any other site. 

Attached is a screenshot of what I see. It displays this way in Chrome, Firefox and Internet Explorer.

I cleared cache and cookies, but still have same problem. Why would this happen?

Thanks


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Double check the url your using,looks like the address you have leads to the site root folder.
Try clearing your cache too.


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

oksteve said:


> Double check the url your using,looks like the address you have leads to the site root folder.
> Try clearing your cache too.


No it actually is loading the entire index page, only it's missing the style sheets and all images.

It's like this on every browser, and I just tried my other laptop and it gives me the same error. I believe this is a router issue - is there a way I can move this to the networking subforum - or maybe someone here would be able to help me?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Brucew0619 (Jan 13, 2011)

I think if everything load well in your web browser except imdb, taht means your router is fine, and maybe you can try to clean your broswer cache.


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

It doesn't work across all the browsers on my computer, or any other computer on my network. Cache would be a browser-related problem. I cleared it anyways, and I still have the same problem.


----------



## ThomasGibson (Mar 7, 2011)

I have had the same problem for a week or so. near as I can tell the sub domain media-imdb.com of imdb.com is being block. This is where the css file is loaded from. pings to this site have 100% packet loss. I have tried of 3 computers I have (Desktop, laptop & a macbook plus an ipod)

There is not a lot I can't do except wait to see if the problem resolved itself.


----------



## bobach (Mar 7, 2011)

running xp on an Imac...all browsers pulled up index only..
switched to my mac OS, with Safari, same thing..
....I then connected to the internet via neighbors wifi...same thing..?
very strange....
I have Rogers internet service and was wondering if it was something they 
did on their end...?? Neighbor has Rogers as well.


----------



## intrinity (Mar 7, 2011)

I too have been having the same issue for about a week or so and am also a rogers customer. I found a fix, I temporarily switched to a my DNS settings to googles public DNS and reloaded the page.  It seems to be a Rogers issue for some reason they are blocking parts of the site and I think it started happening during the Oscars maybe they have China based servers!!!


----------



## bobach (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks INTRINITY..!!.your suggestion worked for me..
...a link for windows users on how to change DNS to google..
http://techie-buzz.com/how-to/google-public-dns-on-win7-and-winxp.html


----------



## ThomasGibson (Mar 7, 2011)

Switching to OPENDNS works as well.

use:
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

intrinity said:


> I too have been having the same issue for about a week or so and am also a rogers customer. I found a fix, I temporarily switched to a my DNS settings to googles public DNS and reloaded the page.  It seems to be a Rogers issue for some reason they are blocking parts of the site and I think it started happening during the Oscars maybe they have China based servers!!!


You may want to report it to them in case it's their DNS servers that is screwy.


----------



## technoparc (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the Google DNS worked great for me


----------

